# Sauerkraut Health Benefits



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2012)

Sauerkraut contains beneficial probiotics, vitamins and fiber.  It is useful in the treatment of heartburn/GERD, ulcers, and it helps to lower cholesterol.  Read more here...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1434/sauerkraut-health-benefits/#more-1434


----------



## Elzee (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad to hear that sauerkraut is healthy. Can't stand sauerkraut, always seem to be burping up sauerkraut for hours after I eat it. So, I avoid sauerkraut cuz I can't stand burping. I do eat coleslaw. So, if sauerkraut is healthy, I am sure coleslaw is healthy as well. I will stick with coleslaw. I don't burp up coleslaw and prefer to eat my veggies raw and fresh.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 25, 2013)

I like sauerkraut. We grow cabbage and make our own in a five gallon crock.Fermented vegetables are very healthy but, as mentioned, the salt content is high.


----------

